# DIY liquid dish soap



## jasues (Jan 1, 2012)

Made liquid clothes soap with  20 mule team borax and A and H washing soda  I have seen a liquid dishwashing soap using Octagon with  the above.  Went to 5 stores  Walmart, Ace Hardware  Price Cutter   NO Octagon soap  Color me cheap due to not wanting to pay $3.00 in shipping on Amazon for a $1.00 bar of soap  Anyone have any substitutes for the Octagon


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 12, 2012)

If you don't have your own soap to use, Zote is sometimes mentioned as an alternative to Octagon.  It appears the ingredients in Zote are much friendlier than the ingredients in Octagon (which include Sodium Dodecylbenzene Sulfonate, Pentasodium Triphosphate and Crystalline Silica).  Kirk's Castile is coconut oil and is so drying that I'm assuming there isn't much fat left in it, so it might work.  Hope you have success.  It's been almost 2 weeks since your post.  Did you find something else?


----------



## falldowngobump (Jan 12, 2012)

I've made liquid laundry soap with Zote and Phels Naptha. I didn't notice any difference with my clothes between the two.


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 12, 2012)

I think they were inquiring about making dish soap.  Did I misunderstand?


----------



## jasues (Jan 13, 2012)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> I think they were inquiring about making dish soap.  Did I misunderstand?



No you are correct I am looking to make liquid dish soap.  I had 10 days off until Jan 2 2012  Have been nack to work and working 12 hour days  Also please review my posttoday about coloring CP   Thanks   John


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

im actually getting ready to make some shower gel


----------

